
The ‘Back to the Future’ That Might Have Been - hachiya
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/12/the-back-to-the-future-that-might-have-been/
======
e1ven
Is the mentioned Rough-cut available anywhere? These are the first clips I've
seen of the 5-week proto-version, and I'd love to hear more, particularly with
dialog.

I know that there may be issues with contracts and the like, but I'd really
love to see it.

Edit- According to another website, it may be included on the new DVD. Here's
hoping that's accurate.

[http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/10/eric_stoltz.htm...](http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/10/eric_stoltz.html)

